# Nail test on mares!



## happy appy (Jan 28, 2014)

I just posted on the nail /ring test on the main forum. maybe that thread could be moved over to the foaling section??


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 28, 2014)

Just went and read the topic. Never thought about trying it to see if the mare is bred. A couple of years ago if you search back, we all did this test and then posted our results and whether we got the right answer. It was a lot of fun. Maybe we could do it again this year?


----------



## happy appy (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait! The 2 mares that I bought in foal are due the first part of April and the Donkeys who knows, The one donkey is quite large already but the past owner swears that they only had the jack in on July 19th.


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 28, 2014)

Very exciting time and congratulations!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't believe I haven't done ours yet. So cold this year I don't feel like going back out to the barn again after feed time to do them

It was fun someone start one please


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2014)

I intend to test my girls this year (4 expected, possibly a 5th) but as they are all living out, will have to wait until this wet windy weather decides to give us a break! Great fun though!


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2014)

Sounds like fun! I can't wait to see what everyone's results are so we can check the predictions!


----------



## MountainWoman (Jan 29, 2014)

Did the ring test today. It confirmed my non pregnant mares were not pregnant and for Madeline the ring test said she's having a colt. So I'll start buying blue foal jammies. After a string of all fillies last year, I'm excited about a boy.


----------



##  (Jan 29, 2014)

And so now we watch and wait!


----------



## chandab (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd love to get a filly (more specifically a buckskin filly, but I didn't breed any mares that would allow that possibility for this year). Out of 8 foals (3 full-size, 5 mini), I've only had 3 fillies. [2 full size fillies, 1 full size colt, 1 mini filly, 1 angel colt, 3 healthy colts.]


----------



## happy appy (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok my list on 7 mares:

Sugar - No movement - didn't bred Smooth tail

Lilly - rescue donkey - had access to jack - circles Filly

Mabes - big circles - didn't bred

Smile - rescue mare - no movement Smooth tail

Diamond - Bred by previous owner - circles Filly Fuzzy tail

Ellie - bred by previous owner - no movement Fuzzy tail

I didn't bred anyone this year but there was a stallion on the property until June in separate turnouts and shouldn't of had access to any mares.


----------



## Barefootin (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, we'll throw our girls into the mix as well. What we came up with is Millie, Cookie, Loli, Sunny, and Sugar with girls. Sophie(my daughter's APHA mare), Quesa, Alice, Jenny, Phannie, and Mary having boys. That leaves Peaches(another APHA), Julie, Tootsie, Mandy, and Pumpkin as being Open.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 30, 2014)

Tried on my mare too, nail wont move. just shivering little. Mare is pregnant for sure, can feel and see foal moving easily. (and she is huge)


----------



##  (Jan 31, 2014)

Should I pin this thread so it stays "close up" and accessible for everyone to update?


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 31, 2014)

Great idea Diane - it's such fun to do and it would certainly be easier to update a pinned thread than to go back searching through all the foaling threads that will start arriving from now on!


----------



## weerunner (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I've got Dream, Ladybug, and Buffy with girls. Nellie and Fly for colts. Sure hoping this is true, Would like to keep a Taylor girl this year as I gelded him last year.

So I thought I'd add the results so far, Dream, Ladybug and Fly have all had colts. Still waiting on Buffy and Nellie. So one right out of 3, not a great success rate.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok did my nail test as it was warm tonight before the cold comes back tomorrow

my results were:

*Xena-* didn't do and she was sold and left this past Thursday in foal to Bow (Same cross as Spice) for Florida to her new owner

All bred to Buzz (our palomino Buckeroo son)

*Pooh *(chestnut pinto) due 4/2/14 -- Filly

*Spice* (Perlino) due 4/11/14- Filly

*Lotus* (Palomino Pinto) due 5/1/14 - Colt

*Coco* (Bay ) due 7/7/14 - Filly- only bred Coco once and changed our minds as we didn't want a foal so late so did not follow up

we expected 3 - but nail says 4

we'll see if I remember to check after foaling


----------



##  (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, Coco will be especially fun to see!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 3, 2014)

Lots of fillies for you Lori!!! Amanda, exciting!!! Can't wait to see the babies arrive.


----------



## Dragonfly Stables (Feb 3, 2014)

I tried the nail test on my mare and a boarder's mare and got

Missy (my mare) - filly

Elle (boarder's mare)- the nail just spun, but didn't move in a circle motion OR back and forth so not sure what that means.

I also tested the gelding I have boarded.. didn't move! LOL.

The mares I have were running with a colt who is 2 or so before I bought mine and took the other as a boarder.. I am about 75 % sure Missy is bred and slightly less sure about Elle as she is a maiden and is not showing at all. Also not sure of when they would have been bred as they'd been running with the colt since last summer.


----------



## Chilam (Feb 6, 2014)

Tried again, seems to be clearly filly. Well, we will see about that. I hope it´s filly. Tried to other mare too, non-preg, nail did not move. Funny.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 11, 2014)

Did anyone see the post on FB with the mares tail at 9 mos and telling filly/colt from that I should have saved it

but would like to see it again


----------



## blueberryburlap (Feb 13, 2014)

Lori,

If the very top of your mare's tail is frizzy it's a filly or if it's straight and smooth it's a colt!

I didn't see it on FB but is this what you're thinking?

http://www.wikihow.com/Tell-the-Gender-of-a-Mare's-Unborn-Foal

My mare should be having a filly according to this and the nail test


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 14, 2014)

That's it--thank you Stephanie

I'll have to check my girls out


----------



## Chilam (Feb 16, 2014)

Frizzy tail, belly on left side, nail says filly. Ok, maybe we could have filly then?


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 27, 2014)

So interesting. Going to have to check. Love all these tests!


----------



## MissysMum (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll play! Did the nail test on Missy 2 months ago and got a colt 3 times!! Let's see!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 3, 2014)

Love those colts!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 3, 2014)

my nail tests said

3 fillies and a colt

but my tail test said the 2 fillies and a colt were 3 fillies

the other to far away to test tail wise


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay, I'll bite! What is the "tail" test?


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 5, 2014)

So both nail test and the hair on the tail test said colt!!! I'm really excited after having all fillies last year. Want that bouncing baby boy!!! But I'll settle for on the ground and healthy.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 6, 2014)

Soooooo....when can we expect to see updates to this thread?? I'm dying of curiosity to see what the successful percentage of predictions turns out to be.


----------



## miniappluvr (Mar 7, 2014)

After reading this post, I had to go out and try it. I bred three mares, so I brought them each into the barn so there would be no wind. I asked my son who is 13 and my daughter who is 16 to come out to the barn with me. I explained what I was going to do and that I was skeptical. They looked at me like I was crazy. I told them I wanted to have each of us do the nail test individually and then share our results.

1. Grace-usually gets really big over winter and its hard to tell if she is bred. The nail didn't move for me, but both of my kids got "filly" Smooth hair on her tail.

2. Lady- all three of us got "colt" however the hair on her tail is NOT smooth. Its all ruffled up. (I am SOOOO hoping for a fewspot colt out of her to keep)

3. Feather- The nail barely moved for me at all, but all three of us got "filly" however she has smooth hair on her tail

It will be neat to find out if this "test" is accurate. If nothing else, it was fun to do!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 7, 2014)

How nice you could share this with your teens! I'm so concerned that as U.S. society moves farther and farther away from agriculture, that we will completely lose touch with anything natural.

We're starting to get some foals on this thread now.....teeheehee....so should start seeing results posted here!


----------



## cassie (Mar 10, 2014)

have done the nail/ ring test several times on my mare now



and every time I have got "filly" fingers crossed its telling the truth as I have her two yr old gelding that I have kept so I'd love a filly




She is due in July/august so I have a little while to wait...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2014)

Did the Nail test last night and I Got -- COLT


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 21, 2014)

Eagles ring.....was Spice one of the predicted fillies???


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 23, 2014)

With the birth of today's colt, I expect the rest of eagles' ring foals will be fillies.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

ok my 2 nail test results so far

Spice -nail and tail hairs said Filly- Right

Pooh -both nail test and tail hair said Filly- wrong - Colt


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for updating! Can't wait to see how others work out!


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2014)

Remind me again, which is which for colt and filly?


----------



## amysue (Mar 24, 2014)

Circle in filly and side to side is colt.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know if I did it right, but two of our mares tested as pregnant, are actually open. Came into heat and was driving the stallions crazy.


----------



## chandab (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok, I tried the string test, and I have 2, 2, and 2... Two fillies, two colts and two open (plus three I didn't try today).

Two oops: one strong filly (Caddy), one colt (Misty). Two planned; one tiny circle, filly (Showy), and one colt (Tana). Two open: Dolly and Bonny.


----------



## Bailey (Apr 7, 2014)

I also done the nail test and it said my mini was going to have a colt. Today she would be 361 days in foal and still nothing happening.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi Bailey - great to have you join us here.

Could you perhaps start your own topic/thread and tell us more about your little mare and her long pregnancy. Love to see a few pics as well.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes please Bailey. We look forward to hearing more about her. I had a mare who foaled like clockwork at 365 days each and every year. So, she may be just driving you crazy on purpose -- these mares are sneaky!

Hope you start a thread here, and post a few pictures, so we can see how she's doing!


----------



## Bailey (Apr 7, 2014)

I started one for you to view.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't see it here. Where did you post? Am I missing it?


----------



## jyuukai (Apr 8, 2014)

Nevermind! Lol. I thought it was in the main forum but I was mistaken.


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

We moved it here, so everyone could watch and comment without the thread getting lost! LOL

So, now you'll have to keep us updated. We can't wait!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2014)

Nail test on Madeline said a colt and she had a filly.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2014)

Whoops!


----------



## crisco41 (May 4, 2014)

anyone explain how to do this? I can give it a try


----------



## Chilam (May 5, 2014)

nailtest for Star said filly. Belly was on left, saying filly. Upper tail hairs were grizzly, saiying filly(?). She had a colt.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (May 5, 2014)

Oh no....another "ooopsie"!! Now that I'm able to post, I'll have to go back and audit and get the percentages. This is the only time I can tolerate math--to get the answer to a horse-related question!! LOL


----------



## Flyin G Farm (May 9, 2014)

I forgot to post my results too. I have 4 mares due this year. Buffy tested filly, Polly tested colt, Teaka tested colt, and Baile tested filly. I'm still waiting on Baile to foal (due in a few weeks), but Buffy had a filly, Polly had a filly (so it was not correct), and Teaka had a colt. So far it's 2 out of 3 correct for me.


----------



## MissysMum (May 12, 2014)

It worked!! Predicted colt for 3 different people and we got Rory


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

What is the nail test?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Hannah. The ring or nail test is a fun way to see whether a mare is preggers or not - correct results not guarenteed, but often suprisingly it works!

You need a ring (wedding ring) or a nail (something metal) tie it to a short length of string (approx 12") and when there is no wind blowng around, hold it suspended above mare's spine between or just in front of her hips, and wait. Hopefully after a short while the ring will start to move (make sure it is not your hand/arm moving!). The ring 'swinging' back and forth along the mare's spine means that she is expecting a colt, if it swings in a circle then a filly is on the way. If on the other hand it doesn't move at all, then she's not pregnant!

As I said just a bit of fun but something that a lot of us like to try each Spring - let us know your result if you decide to try.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

According to the string I'm having a colt!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 17, 2014)

Well whether it proves correct or not - it might be a filly - at least it looks as though Beyonce is hiding something in there! Congratulations!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 17, 2014)

As long as she has a foal lol. All this excitement and then nothing! i couldn't take it.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 17, 2014)

Ok, I will play for the 2015 babies this was my results.

Fillies for Nutmeg, Kitty and Duchess

Colts for Delite and Stardust

When held over the coming three year old I knew was never bred, it didn't move.

The five mares were all bred to the fewspot stallion I had, so it will be a colorful year, regardless. I'm just hoping healthy and on the ground but it will be fun to see if any come out right.


----------



##  (Nov 18, 2014)

WONDERFUL!!!!! More SPOTS in my future!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 3, 2014)

Nail says

Cindy: Filly

Luna: Colt

Last year with star all ways to tell foals gender said filly and it was colt. Let´s see how it goes this year.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2014)

Good luck - now we just have to remember to check back here once we see the 'results' on the ground!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm getting circles in my mate who's not been confirmed pregnant yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 27, 2014)

Looking hopeful then? A possible filly too!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 29, 2014)

Well I won't let myself get too excited until I can see foal on the screen. But I have a hope for a filly if she is pregnant anyway.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 29, 2014)

Can you test for colour too lol? I have two possible colour combos and if I get a black colt when I could get a tobiano colt...I may cry just a little.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 6, 2015)

Well you all reminded me to do nail test

2 mares bred to our stallion Buzz-(Palomino)

Lotus-(Palomino pinto)- colt on nail test

Coco-(Bay) - filly on nail test

Spice (Perlino) was also bred to Buzz - but she has been sold and is now residing in a wonderful loving home in MO


----------



##  (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm looking forward to your babies this year, Lori. Can't wait! Buzz has produced some beauties, so look forward to seeing more of them!


----------



##  (Jan 6, 2015)

QueenBey said:


> Can you test for colour too lol? I have two possible colour combos and if I get a black colt when I could get a tobiano colt...I may cry just a little.


So what color is momma and the daddy? Let's see what we can predict!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 6, 2015)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So what color is momma and the daddy? Let's see what we can predict!


Mum is faded black and dad is black black black loud coloured tobiano.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally remembered to take my nail/string out last night! It looks like we will have 6 mares foaling at our place (4 of our own, and 2 client mares). I used the nail/string on my 4 mares.

Chloe - filly

Teaka - colt

Bequest - filly

Polly - filly

I will update with the client mares once I get a chance to try it out. Last year I had 4 mares due that I did this on and it was correct on 3 out of the 4. I hope what it says this year is mostly correct too






Tracy


----------



##  (Jan 23, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 9, 2015)

Nail was right this time, Cindy had filly.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 19, 2015)

When do you start nail testing?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 25, 2015)

Well I have to laugh at this year's results... here was what was predicted...

Fillies for Nutmeg, Kitty and Duchess

Colts for Delite and Stardust.

It was all just the OPPOSITE. Only don't know about Kitty as I lost her and the foal during foaling- vet could not get the foal out at all.

So I guess I should check the mares for this next spring and see what it says.


----------



## chandab (Oct 26, 2015)

HGFarm said:


> Well I have to laugh at this year's results... here was what was predicted...
> 
> Fillies for Nutmeg, Kitty and Duchess
> 
> ...


Sorry about your loss.

Some mares are consistently opposite of what you expect from the string test.


----------



##  (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never done the string test, but I always enjoy reading the results. Sometimes it's incredibly accurate, and then there are those mares, who I think just "have it in" for us!!

Sorry about your loss this year. Just keep us posted on your upcoming little ones for spring. ~~Diane


----------



## Suebe (Nov 29, 2015)

What is this "nail test" and how does it work!?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 30, 2015)

Suebe said:


> What is this "nail test" and how does it work!?


Tie a nail/needle to a string and hover it over the womb area on the horse. It will either spin (filly) go back and fourth up the spine (colt) or not move (not pregnant)

Its just a bit of fun


----------



## Suebe (Dec 2, 2015)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Tie a nail/needle to a string and hover it over the womb area on the horse. It will either spin (filly) go back and fourth up the spine (colt) or not move (not pregnant)
> 
> Its just a bit of fun


Hahahaha! That cannot work LOL! Fun yes I can see that! How the heck do you hover it over the womb of a standing horse and do you swing it to make it move hahahaha


----------



## chandab (Dec 2, 2015)

Suebe said:


> Hahahaha! That cannot work LOL! Fun yes I can see that! How the heck do you hover it over the womb of a standing horse and do you swing it to make it move hahahaha


You hold it over the spine roughly in the hip area. Just hold it, it's supposed to move on it's own if the horse is pregnant. I've seen it move without wind or me knowingly move it; but couldn't tell you how accurate it is. I've had it move over pregnant mares, not move over opens, and even vise versa, it's mostly just for fun, but some seem to have pretty good luck with it.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm still getting circles!


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2016)

I tried again tonight.

Definite no on the two that were never exposed.

Filly for Tana

Colts for Bonny and Misty

Movement, but not clear on direction with Showy.

Colt for Baybe

And, now this time it says no for Tilly.


----------

